# ما علاج كدمات العين المختلفة؟



## النهيسى (23 فبراير 2011)

*ما علاج كدمات العين المختلفة؟*

الأربعاء، 23 فبراير 2011 - 19:52





كتبت دعاء حسام الدين 
أرسلت لنا قارئة تقول: ما علاج كدمات العين؟

ويجيب على هذا السؤال الدكتور محمود عبد الحميد، استشارى طب وجراحة العيون بكلية طب جامعة عين شمس، قائلا طالما وجدت كدمة بالعين فعلى الأم التوجه وبشكل سريع لطبيب العيون، وعدم التصرف بدون استشارة الطبيب، لأن كدمة العين هذه قد تكون بسيطة أو بالغة الخطورة تحتاج لتدخل جراحى فورى، فهى قد تكون فى الجفون، والعين هى المتأثرة أو قد تكون قرحة فى القرنية أو قطع فى القرنية والاستجابة العكسية للطمة العين تكون بإغلاق العين.

ولتقليل أعراض الإصابة بكدمات العين يجب مراعاة الآتى:
• ضع قطعة قماش باردة مليئة بالثلج حول منطقة العين مع عدم الضغط على العين المصابة، وذلك لتقليل التورم، والاستمرار باستعمال الكمادات لمدة تتراوح بين 24 و48 ساعة.
• .
• تأكد من عدم وجود دم داخل الأجزاء الملونة والبيضاء للعين، لأن ذلك فى بعض الأحيان قد يكون إشارة على وجود نزيف داخلى.
•
• فى حال وجود ألم شديد أو ضعف حاد بالرؤية أو الروية المزدوجة أو نزيف بالعين أو الأنف قم بزيارة الطبيب فوراً.

http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=357376&SecID=245​


----------



## جيلان (24 فبراير 2011)

نصيحة رائعة وبالطبع لابد من استشارة الطبيب فى كل حاجة لان فى امراض خطيرة بوادرها بتبقى بسيطة
شكرا استاذ النهيسى


----------



## النهيسى (24 فبراير 2011)

جيلان قال:


> نصيحة رائعة وبالطبع لابد من استشارة الطبيب فى كل حاجة لان فى امراض خطيرة بوادرها بتبقى بسيطة
> شكرا استاذ النهيسى


*شكرا جداا
للمرور الغالى
ربنا يباركك*​


----------

